# Where to buy Sphagnum Moss (Long Fiber) in bulk?



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Other than Lowes or Home Depot that sells ~400 cubic inches for $4?

I'm hoping to get 10lbs+, must be long fiber (not ground up peat moss). eBay or Amazon? What's a good dollar per pound figure?

*edit: guess they mostly go by cubic feet.

Home Depot is 432 cubic inch = 0.25 cubic feet for $3.97, that's $15.88 per cubic feet (same with Lowes)

Cheapest Amazon seller sells 2 cubic feet for $34.56, that's $17.28 per cubic feet. Maybe Home Depot / Lowes still wins with the tiny packagings? any other ideas or anyone live near a bog?


----------



## creekbottom (Apr 5, 2012)

What about craft stores? or greenhouse/garden centers?


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

Check Michaels or Hobby Lobby.


----------



## pebesiteuthis (Mar 12, 2014)

not all long fiber sphagnum are the same. the north american sourced sphagnum usually are very dirty and have lots of grass seeds sticks and debris. the chilean is a bit cleaner and then the best is the new zealand stuff. the NZ sphagnum is always clean and golden in color. you'll probably spend more on it than any other but it will be worth it as you will be avoiding fungus spores, dirt and debris and it lasts longer because it seems to break down much more slowly.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

pebesiteuthis said:


> not all long fiber sphagnum are the same. the north american sourced sphagnum usually are very dirty and have lots of grass seeds sticks and debris. the chilean is a bit cleaner and then the best is the new zealand stuff. the NZ sphagnum is always clean and golden in color. you'll probably spend more on it than any other but it will be worth it as you will be avoiding fungus spores, dirt and debris and it lasts longer because it seems to break down much more slowly.


Hmm interesting, thanks for the insight!

I think I've mainly been buying Canadian ones, will give the NZ a try, thought they were basically all the same. I use this stuff for everything, planted tanks, terrariums, orchids, carnivorous


----------



## Aquariumplants (Oct 29, 2014)

Are you looking for the top layer or the bottom layer. The sphagnum moss is the top layer and sphagnum peat moss is the bottom layer of the plant. Also are you looking for live or dead?


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Aquariumplants said:


> Are you looking for the top layer or the bottom layer. The sphagnum moss is the top layer and sphagnum peat moss is the bottom layer of the plant. Also are you looking for live or dead?


Whatever this stuff is http://www.homedepot.com/p/Mosser-Lee-432-cu-in-Sphagnum-Moss-110/202301542

I guess it's not labeled as "peat", does that mean it's a top layer? I did not realize there were so many distinctions.


----------



## KayEhm (Apr 7, 2015)

I always order my sphagnum moss wholesale online from http://WillametteEvergreen.com I've found the quality of Oregon moss is always consistent and the prices very affordable especially for how much you're getting. Lowes/Home Depot/etc are just so hit-or-miss when it comes to the quality of their succulents.


----------

